# Another label question



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

With all the recent posts about labels I started thinking about my own. I've been either not putting a label on them since I'm basically selling to family, friends or friends of friends. Call it word-of-mouth if you will. Also using generic labels with just the word Honey on them for the friends of friends group. Been looking around online for images that I like and have found something that makes an appealing label and is very close to what I had in mind. I don't want to use something illegally, so how do I know if the image is copyrighted? There is no watermark or fee for purchase so can I use it? Going to see if one of my creative friends can change it a little to fit exactly what I want but the image will only be tweaked slightly.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

All 'art' is owned by its creator. Art without a copyright mark is still owned by its creator or licensee. But in some cases the owner/creator may grant a license to others for free use of that art.

Here are some resources where you can download art that is licensed for free reuse:

https://openclipart.org/tags/honey bee
http://www.honey.com/tools-tips-and-resources/digital-art/c/clip-art

All images at Wikipedia/Wikimedia carry a license that allows free reuse:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Honey

You can find more with a Google search similar to this:
clip art honey bees

Note that some of the results will be sites that want to sell art collections that once purchased, allow unlimited reproduction without paying any additional fees, but do carry a download fee. These are often referred to as 'stock' photos/art.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

To paraphrase Ani Defranco (when Napster was a thing):
"Art is free. Go make some."


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I made the mistake of putting a copyrighted image in a Craigslist ad. The owner contacted (threatened) me within 24 hours. I had already sold out and removed the ad, but I was impressed at the speed and thoroughness of his reaction.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

After a little more digging in the right place, it seems this image is indeed not public domain or permission given for reuse. Back to the drawing board. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

NCbeek,

Checkout http://www.dreamstime.com/

You can purchase images for different uses. Just check out what the different licenses allow for.


----------

